# Reel porn w/pics (and measurements)



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

I don’t have pics of the weighing process but just did this recently… all reels with 20lb dacron backing and w/o line. 
Nautilus XL 150 yds 5.7oz
Bauer CFX3 150 yds 5.7oz
Tibor Everglades 200 yds 8.9oz
Ross Evo LTX 5/6 75 yds 5.1oz


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Galvan?


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't have pictures either, but I have been building an Excel spreadsheet of reels with dimensions, weights (bare) and listed capacities over the past few years. Most of these were derived using my digital postal scale, others are from manufacturer literature and/or websites.

I've found it to be useful when trying to find a reel for a specific rod as I can compare weights/sizes and see how something that I might already have balances a particular rod...



*Make*​*Model*​*Size*​*Diameter*​*Weight*​*Capacity*​Abel​Super 4 (ported)4/5​3-1/4"​5.4oz​100yds + WF4​Super 4 (unported)4/5​3-1/4"​5.6oz​100yds + WF4​Super 8 (ported)8/9​3.9"​8.1oz​220yds + WF8​Super 12 (ported)12/13​4.45"​10.1oz​325yds + WF12​Allen​KrakenII​3-1/2"​5.7oz​165yds + WF5​Galvan​Brookie2/3​2-15/16"​2.7oz​30yds +WF3​Brookie3/4​3-3/16"​3oz​50yds +WF4​Hardy​Ultraclick UCL 30002/3​3-5/16"​2.2oz​40yds + WF3​Ultraclick UCL 40003/4​3-1/2"​2.3oz​45yds + WF4​Ultraclick UCL 50004/5​3-5/8"​2.4oz​75yds + WF5​Ultralite DD4000​3.74"​4.85oz​81yds + WF5​Ultralite CA DD5000​3.9"​5.3oz​87yds + WF6​Ultralite CA DD6000​4.1"​5.7oz​107yds + WF7​Lamson​Guru 2II​3-1/2"​4.41oz​Guru 2III​4"​5.04oz​LL Bean​Streamlight5/6​3-1/4"​4.1oz​4 to 6​Martin​653-3/8"​4.6oz​MG10 Multiplier3-5/16"​5.5oz​100yds + WF9​Orvis​BattenkillI​2-3/4"​2.8oz​50yds + WF3​BattenkillII​3"​2.9oz​75yds + WF4​BattenkillIII​3-1/4"​3.2oz​125yds + WF5​BBSI​2-1/2"​3.2oz​50yds + WF3​BBSII​2-3/4"​3.5oz​100yds + WF4​BBSIII​3"​3.9oz​125yds + WF5​BBSIV​3-3/8"​4.5oz​125yds + WF8​BBSV​3-5/8"​5oz​175yds + WF10​Battenkill Mid ArborII​3"​5.5oz​125yds + WF4​Battenkill Mid ArborIII​3-1/4"​5.7oz​125yds + WF6​Battenkill Mid ArborIV​3-1/2"​6.1oz​125yds + WF8​Battenkill Mid ArborV​3-3/4"​6.5oz​100yds + WF10​Battenkill DiscI​2-3/4"​4.4oz​75yds + WF2​Battenkill DiscII​3-1/8"​4.7oz​125yds +WF4​Battenkill DiscIII​3-1/4"​4.9oz​125yds +WF6​Battenkill DiscIV​3-1/2"​5.9oz​200yds + WF8​Battenkill DiscV​4"​6.8oz​225yds + WF10​Battenkill Disc3/4​2-7/8"​4.2oz​75yds + WF4​Battenkill Disc5/6​3"​4.6oz​75yds + WF6​Battenkill Disc7/8​3-3/8"​5.2oz​100yds(30) + WF7​Battenkill Disc8/9​3-3/8"​5.8oz​Battenkill Disc10/11​3-3/4"​6.5oz​Battenkill Large ArborII​3-1/2"​4.1oz​100yds + WF4​Battenkill Large ArborIII​3-5/8"​4.4oz​125yds +WF6​Battenkill Large ArborIV​4"​6.9oz​200yds + WF8​Battenkill Large ArborV​4-1/4"​8.3oz​225yds + WF10​Access Mid ArborII​3"​4.5oz​100yds + WF5​Clearwater L.A.II​3-1/2"​5.4oz​100yds + WF5​Clearwater5/6​3-1/2"​5.8oz​CFO DiscI​2-3/4"​3.6oz​50yds +WF2​CFO DiscII​2-7/8"​3.9oz​50yds +WF4​CFO DiscIII​3"​4.2oz​50yds +WF6​CFO Saltwater DiscIV​3-3/16"​4.7oz​HydrosII​3.4"​5oz​125yds +WF4​HydrosIII​3.7"​5.5oz​125yds +WF6​MadisonII​3.8oz​MadisonIV​3-1/2"​4.75oz​Pro Guide Mid ArborII​3"​5.5oz​100yds + WF3​Pro Guide Mid ArborIII​3-1/4"​5.8oz​100yds + WF5​Pro Guide Mid ArborIV​3-1/2"​6.2oz​100yds + WF8​Pro Guide Mid ArborV​3-3/4"​6.6oz​125yds + WF10​Vortex VO2III​3-5/8"​6.4oz​5 to7​Vortex VO2IV​4"​9.1oz​7 to 9​Vortex VO2V​4-1/4"​10.0oz​9 to 11​Vortex VO2VI​4-1/2"​11.9oz​11 to 13​Pflueger​Medalist1492​2-7/8"​4.55oz​Medalist1494​3-1/4"​5.6oz​Medalist1494-1/2​3-1/4"​5.8oz​Medalist1494-1/2RC​3-1/4"​6.2oz​Medalist1495​3-5/8"​6.0oz​Medalist1594RC​3-7/16"​6.4oz​Medalist1595RC​3-5/8"​7.1oz​Medalist1595-1/2RC​3-5/8"​7.5oz​Ross​ColoradoCO-0​2.7"​3.3oz​70yds + WF3​Flystart#1​3.0"​4.6oz​50yds +WF4​Flystart#2​3.25"​5.0ox​125yds +WF5​Flystart#3​3.50"​5.5oz​175yds +WF6​Flystart#4​3.75"​6.1oz​200yds +WF8​Gunnison pre '98G1​3"​4.4oz​40yds +WF5​Gunnison pre '98G2​3-1/4"​4.8oz​120yds +WF6​Gunnison pre '98G3​3-1/2"​5.1oz​150yds +WF7​Gunnison pre '98G4​3-1/2"​5.7oz​225yds +WF8​Gunnison pre '98G5​4"​6.1oz​200yds + WF10​Cimarron '98 +C1​3"​4.4oz​60yds + WF4​Cimarron '98 +C2​3-1/4"​4.5oz​140yds + WF5​Cimarron '98 +C3​3-1/2"​5.0oz​160yds + WF6​Cimarron '98 +C4​3-3/4"​6.0oz​225yds + WF7​Cimarron '98 +C5​4"​6.3oz​250yds + WF9​CLA1​3"​4.2oz​75yds +WF3​CLA1.5​3-1/8"​4.4oz​100yds +WF4​CLA2​3-1/4"​4.7oz​125yds +WF5​CLA3​3-1/2"​5.4oz​175yds +WF6​CLA4​3-3/4"​7.6oz​200yds +WF8​CLA5​4"​8.1oz​250yds +WF9​CLA6​4-1/4"​9oz​275yds +WF11​CLA7​4-1/2"​9.7oz​300yds +WF12​Saltwater IIISW3​3-3/4"​7.2oz​200yds + WF10​Saltwater IVSW4​4"​7.9oz​350yds + WF11​Sage​32503-3/8"​5.0oz​100yds + WF6​32803-1/2"​6.2oz​100yds + WF8​42503-3/8"​4.5oz​100yds + WF8​42804"​6.125oz​200yds + WF8​60603-1/4"​6.2oz​200yds + WF6​42104-1/4"​7.5oz​200yds* +WF10​Click0-1-2​3-1/8"​2.4oz​75yds​Click3-4-5​3-7/16"​2.7oz​100yds​Thomas & Thomas​ClassicG1​3"​4.2oz​100yds +WF5​


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Snookdaddy said:


> Galvan?


I didn’t weigh my T-10, it had a heavy tarpon line on it. Was trying to get weights for reel + backing only. 
T-8 was 8.3oz, I believe, with 200yds backing.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Got a couple to add myself, all weighed loaded with a combo of 30lb Micron and 60lb hollow core braid.


Tibor Pacific w/ Spool 2: 17.7oz











Tibor Gulfstream QC w/ Spool 2: 15.4oz











Tibor Gulfstream w/ Spool 2: 13.3oz











Tibor Gulfstream: 14.3oz











Tibor Riptide: 11.6oz


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Maybe I should re-title this thread “reel porn”…damn spool 2s looking great!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So what's the point. If my reels weigh more, (Fin-Nor) should I get rid of them. I don't care what mine weigh. Just that they don't seize up fighting a big fish


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> So what's the point. If my reels weigh more, (Fin-Nor) should I get rid of them. I don't care what mine weigh. Just that they don't seize up fighting a big fish


Point is to look at reels (that actually get used) and give folks interested actual weights. I will freely admit I’m a reel guy. Love them and always have. I don’t have my first rod handy, but a dang sure have the first reel I ever bought. Post some pics man. Have some fun. WTFO


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I started a new workout routine and honestly can’t tell the difference in reel weight


----------



## Mdees88 (Jun 23, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> So what's the point. If my reels weigh more, (Fin-Nor) should I get rid of them. I don't care what mine weigh. Just that they don't seize up fighting a big fish


The point is knowing what your actually getting before you buy it. If you are interested in two different reels and you're using their weight as one of several determining factors it's nice to know what they actually weigh and not what the manufacturer "claims" they weigh.

Compound bows are the same way. Real world weights and the manufacturers "claims" rarely line up.....

That said you need to pay attention to how the reels are spooled when they're weighed since an empty reel, one with backing only, and one with backing and fly line will all weigh different...... obviously.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

@Daz 


Daz said:


> I've found it to be useful when trying to find a reel for a specific rod as I can compare weights/sizes and see how something that I might already have balances a particular rod...


Nice data....thanks, 
I may be overthinking (usually do) but that leads to the next question(s). 

How is everyone "balancing a rod"? (I.E. when do you consider the setup balanced and how do you qualify it?) 
Are there external methods to rebalancing (adding weight to a fighting butt or adding weight to the rod)
If you are overlining/underlining or changing between sinking/floating line, then the distributed weight changes. Is everyone changing the reel as opposed to swapping the spool?


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

Clamfoot said:


> @Daz
> 
> 
> Nice data....thanks,
> ...


IMO, if you’re thinking about balance beyond initially purchasing the reel then yes, you’re making overthinking it.

I think balance is based on one of two concepts…
1. Helping balance the weight of the fly line while casting, really only important in higher line weights and when doing a lot of casting (not sight fishing). E.g. If you have a propensity to break your wrist on the back cast, a heavier reel can help you cure this habit. Or, lighter reels help some folks feel the line loading the rod. 
2. When holding the rod at the “ready” on the front of a skiff you want the rod with line out of the tip to be pretty much level so your casting arm can be relaxed for long periods of time.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Maybe I should have said "how a particular rod _feels_ with that weight reel" rather than how it balances. I don't like an overly tip heavy rig, but sometimes too heavy of a reel just makes the cast feel wrong. Case in point, I recently bought a matched pair of Abel Super 12's with the plan to use one on my 12wt and the other on a 10. My 12wt Trident feels great with the big Abel, but the 10 is a light rod (Orvis ZG Helios) and the big Abel just throws the whole feel off. I tried another reel a few ounces lighter and it was like night and day. I'm now hunting for a Super 10 or Super 9/10 for that rod (only about 2-1/2 ounces lighter but you can definitely feel a difference).

(If anyone's interested in a beautiful, as new Abel Super 12, it's in the classifieds...)


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

We should call this the OCD thread


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> We should call this the OCD thread


Yes, I’m definitely OCD


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

These days there are so many good reels on the market... As an old school guy here's a submission that isn't likely to be seen (or measured) much any more... 








and here's the other side that will I.D. it...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I can contribute some hatch reels when I get home and an some other reel laying around


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

These happen to be handy.

Cortland Embassy 60 with a 2wt line (4.7 oz)










Cortland Embassy 110 with a 7wt sink/intermediate running line (7.1 oz)










Lamson Radius with a 350 grain sink/intermediate running line (7.2 oz)










Ross Canyon #3 5wt line (7.1 oz)









Ross Canyon #6 with a 10wt line (11.7 oz)










I've got another 4 Ross Canyons and around a dozen or so other fly reels
but there stuck in some box out in the garage...


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Bumping this old thread to add a Signature 9-10 for the rest of you reel nerds. Thought it was interesting that despite being larger than the Riptide with a similar drag surface its weight falls between the Everglades and Riptide. The Riptide holds more backing obviously, but I have about 270yds on this 9-10 with 30yds of 30lb Micron topped with 240yds of 60lb hollow core and room for a WF9F line. The Riptide in my first post has 150yds of 30lb Micron topped with 100yds of 60lb hollow core. Food for thought if you're in the market for an 8/9 size reel.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

But seriously, @flyclimber where are those hatch specs?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

AZ_squid said:


> View attachment 211366
> 
> 
> But seriously, @flyclimber where are those hatch specs?


I have with fly line and leader and without. 
Hatch 7+ 10.65 oz, 9.45 oz
Hatch 7+ 11.25 oz, 9.90 oz
Hatch 9+ 13.15 oz, 11.85 oz
Hatch 11+ 15.65 oz, 13.90 oz
Hatch 11+ 14.75 oz, 13.00 oz
Bonus:
Abel super 3 15.10 oz, 13.40 oz
Lamson Speeder 3.5 8.05 oz, 6.75 oz


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Because I like nerding out on stuff like this, I'll see about posting up a bunch of Abel and Ross reel weights. I am also a bit of reel collector so seeing the reel porn scratches the itch so to speak.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Some Abel’s rigged up

SDF 5/6 with Cortland liquid crystal WF6F
Vaya 5/6 with SA MPX WF6F
Creek 1 with Rio Trout DT3F
Creek 2 with Rio Technical trout WF4F
SDS 11/12 with SA Sonar Grandslam WF12F/I ghost tip
SDS 7/8 with SA Redfish warm WF8F
S


----------

